# Wild Camping Rules Europe/Italy



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We parked/camped at Punt Sabioni and went to Venice last weekend. To the east of the Ferry dock there is a stretch of road where several campers parked over night as we did for two nights with no problems. Going farther east on the road there is a parking area with a section marked campers, other sections say no campers. Now in Italy one can park a camper anywhere one can park a car. Wildcamping is allowed assuming one does not stick anything out beyond the perimeter of the camper. In fact at Sabioni there where several signs explaining this. The signs were mostly in the areas marked no campers. 

So my question is, if the sign says camper parking, can one more or less camp there, open windows etc. If the sign says no campers does it mean one can't park a camper there or does it mean one can't actually camp there. Following the general rule of parking a camper wherever one can park a car but keeping closed up might be ok even in the no camper parking area.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you can park in one bay in a carpark , your just parking! if it says no camping move on , or you could get woken up at 3 am .


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, I did post some info on this point somewhere on MHF. Basically in Italy, as also in France, the distinction between 'camping' and 'parking' is very simple and very clear in law. Parking, you have all compass type windows closed, no steps or awnings out. no drips that are not normal engine drips. Anything different to this e.g a compass window open, step out, you are camping.
saluti, eddied


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



eddied said:


> Basically in Italy, as also in France, the distinction between 'camping' and 'parking' is very simple and very clear in law.


Hi, if this is really defined in law, then I would be very interested. Because so far I have completely failed to find any reference, and for France I positively know that it is *not* clearly defined. (But then, what is in France? :wink: )

In essence the line between 'camping' and 'parking' is a bit blurry. But you are definitely 'camping' if you do at least one of the following things:

Place any camping furniture (what is in a name?) or BBQ outside your van
Roll out an awning
Erect a tent
Wind down corner steadies
Stay longer than 24 hours
Put up an aquaroll or the like
Run a genny.
I have heard the story about the windows to be closed several times, but have not found any evidence for it. So as long as the open windows do not obstruct other car parks or the public road, I would not see any problem to have them open _for ventilation_. Ventilation does of course not mean that your TV's speaker can be heard all along the road through the open window. :wink:

So, as a rule of thumb: If you could move on at any time without previously leaving the vehicle, and you stay for not more than one night, you are 'parking'. However there is at least one remarkable exceptions: In Austria's province of Tyrol it is strictly prohibited to stay overnight in any kind of camping vehicle, except on regular camp sites. Even on private ground with the landlord's permission it is not allowed!

If you let waste water run out on a car park or the public road, empty your toilet in an inappropriate place, or leave rubbish behind, then you are neither camping nor parking but _polluting_, which is a punishable act all over Europe.

Tolerance levels are however very different. Close to major tourist honeypots it is more likely to find 'parking' of MHs strictly regulated, while at some places off the beaten track you might be very welcome to stay even for a longer time. Unfortunately, some motorhomers have made a habit out of overstaying their welcome, especially around the Spanish coast and in Greece, sometimes more than 100 vans staying for weeks if not months (better don't ask where they empty their toilet). This has recently lead to police raids followed by serious punishments. And of course, if there are 100 vans staying for a month and yours only for one night, you might have difficulties explaining that. So if you see such wild camps, better give them a wide berth.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The camping/parking debate has been ongoing for a good many years. 
With the number of motorhomes trying to find a free/cheap camping/parking spot for the night the debate will intensify.  

For the inexperienced/first timers Gerhard has spelt it out very well, if you follow his advice you should not have any problems unless you are in an area which is over run by inconsiderate motorhomers.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish I had taken a picture of the sign when we parked at Punta Sabioni. It stated the law in three languages. I'm pretty sure it said no open windows. I take that to mean windows that project beyond the outside of the MH. What it said was if you have any projections, then you are camping which is illegal unless specificly permitted.

I still have a question about cars vs camper parking. If one sees a sign with a camper inside a circle with a line through it does that mean no camping or does it mean no campers can park there. I think most of us take it to mean no campers can park.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I still have a question about cars vs camper parking. If one sees a sign with a camper inside a circle with a line through it does that mean no camping or does it mean no campers can park there. I think most of us take it to mean no campers can park.


Well, this sign is not part of any official traffic regulations or highway code in Italy. So the only one who really knows is the one who has "painted" it. :?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Boff said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a question about cars vs camper parking. If one sees a sign with a camper inside a circle with a line through it does that mean no camping or does it mean no campers can park there. I think most of us take it to mean no campers can park.
> ...


I believe it was an official sign, there were several of them and they qouted a specific section of the state codes. Unless you mean the sign the camper on it. At any rate they were all offical city signs.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao - the signs you mention are only 'official' if they carry an authorisation and homologation stamp on their reverse side. If they do not have this they are unofficial, illegal, and can be ignored/disputed; even if put in place by an 'adventurous' town council.
saluti,
eddied


----------

